# 2.6.8-r10

## rth

I emerged the new kernel (2.6.8-r10) and went through the kernel config. Everything seemed normal until I tried to cp bzImage. It wasn't there... Anyone else have this problem?

----------

## fennec

ls -l /usr/src ?

----------

## To

 *rth wrote:*   

> I emerged the new kernel (2.6.8-r10) and went through the kernel config. Everything seemed normal until I tried to cp bzImage. It wasn't there... Anyone else have this problem?

 

What you mean by "went through the kernel config"?

You have to config, using 

```
make menuconfig
```

, and then you need to make the kernel image, using 

```
make bzImage
```

after that check over /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ .

Befour this don't forget to make the symlik on /usr/src/linux to the r10 dir and if it's there don't forget the make modules modules_install.

Tó

----------

## rth

I did:

rm /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10 /usr/src/linux

Then:

cd linux

Then:

make menuconfig

I followed step-by-step from the Handbook for the kernel config (aside from the first command above). Not sure where I went wrong as I went from 2.6.8-r3 to r7 to r8 without problems. Just ran into this one with r10.

----------

## asiobob

bzImage should be in

arch/i386/boot/bzImage assuming you are already in /usr/src/linux

if you cannot find it, I'd say the compilter errored out and was not able to create the image

----------

## rth

The compiler finished with the standard line about System.map or whatever it is (don't recall off-hand). I will give it another go this weekend.

----------

## rth

D'oh! Forgot the /boot/ part.

----------

## rth

Uh... Is something missing:

```
ls /boot

System.map-2.6.8-gentoo-r3  config-2.6.8-gentoo-r3  kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

System.map-2.6.8-gentoo-r7  config-2.6.8-gentoo-r7  kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

System.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1  config-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

boot                        kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3
```

Where is /boot/grub? ls /boot/boot shows me the exact same directory structure.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

/boot/boot is a simbolic link to /boot,

If grub is missing you had to emerge it and then to install it...... (gentoo handbook rulez) was you using lilo or this is your first install of gentoo?

----------

## rth

I've been using grub for the 2 months that this system has been installed. This is the first time that I noticed Grub was missing. And I have rebooted before... Just that I could edit grub.conf before too.

----------

## rth

I did an emerge grub (even though it was already installed) so that I could rebuild my grub.conf and everything is now back. Odd.

----------

